# my favorite things



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

my instrumental version, I have gigged this song for years so thought it was time to record the way I like to play it.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Beautifully done.

(Years ago I revised the lyrics for this, from a masochist's point of view. It was a hit at parties.)


----------



## chuckv97 (Jan 8, 2017)

Very nice. Classy version!


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

I combined a selection of some of our japanese maple trees from our garden showing their summer and fall colors and added my track to the video. The photo's are all taken this summer and fall showing some of the unique coloration


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

dgreen said:


> I combined a selection of some of our japanese maple trees from our garden showing their summer and fall colors and added my track to the video. The photo's are all taken this summer and fall showing some of the unique coloration


You just made me a fan of the Japanese Maple,... I'll be looking for and planting one next spring to take the place of the the old apple tree I had to remove do to disease and age. Great playing and yardscaping.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

Midnight Rider said:


> You just made me a fan of the Japanese Maple,... I'll be looking for and planting one next spring to take the place of the the old apple tree I had to remove do to deny and age. Great playing and yardscaping.


If you think buying gear is addictive, just a warning... japanese maples are far more addictive!


----------

